# Pear shaped underground fungus



## magneto (Sep 18, 2015)

I just noticed an unknown underground fungus in a tarantula enclosure I have. I haven't seen anything like it before. It's white, grows in small clusters up against the glass three or four inches below the substrate, each fungus is maybe three quarters of an inch long, as far as I can see they don't have stalks, most are pear shaped but some are shaped rather like a certain uniquely masculine body part. (Don't laugh now, I just describe what I see.)

While this naturally means the substrate is too moist and/or the ventilation bad, I'm curious about what the fungus can be, and if it is a direct threat to the tarantula. the enclosure has not shown any sign of any other kinds of mold or fungi, and it has had the same substrate for several months. In that time the only extra moisture has been from a couple of mistings on the surface. The substrate is a mixture of unfertilized topsoil and coco fiber.

I realize the odds of someone being able to accurately help me without a picture are low. I tried to take pictures of it but the only working camera I have offers a slightly lower image quality than the average brick, so pictures are not an option.

So. Anybody want to give it a go? Any and all answers are appreciated.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 18, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it, most are harmless.  I have mushrooms come up in a few containers now and then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 19, 2015)

You need a mycologist. Usually a pro will deluge you in info including the common sources and the details of how they grow. 

As G mentioned, most are harmless, but you should keep a very close watch on your animals and feeders you put in. Especially the feeders. Some fungi sport extremely powerful toxins engineered to kill certain insects.

PS Sorry if I sound paranoid. I recently discovered the white mold/fungi that almost runs and rules our lives here is a powerful insecticide and hazard even to humans. I don't trust them thar myco stuff anymore!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magneto (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you both for answering. With two rather opposite answers however I'm not much wiser. Although that last one managed to make me a bit paranoid. :tongue:

I'll rehouse just to be sure.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 19, 2015)

Well as a co-worker used to say to me all the time, "paranoid works".  He 'was' paranoid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

